# Studio in melbourne?



## fenella (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi all,
I'd like to know about the studio type (one room with kitchen n shower in it) in melbourne, is there many studio type in melbourne? If there are, how much rent does the studio cost per week (the simple one), especially around hawthron (cos my husband will go to swinburne univ in hawthron). Compared to the one bedroom house, which one is cheaper?


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

fenella said:


> Hi all,
> I'd like to know about the studio type (one room with kitchen n shower in it) in melbourne, is there many studio type in melbourne? If there are, how much rent does the studio cost per week (the simple one), especially around hawthron (cos my husband will go to swinburne univ in hawthron). Compared to the one bedroom house, which one is cheaper?


Have a search on domain.com.au


----------

